# Advice on Professional Experience for the PE Exam Application



## JeepStangNCSU (Dec 7, 2011)

Professional engineers and aspiring PE's like myself,

I would like to ask for some advice on my work experience thusfar and if you all think it would be worth for me to apply for the PE exam in 2012. My experience since I graduated has been an interesting one and a diverse one to say the least. I'm just concerned the board will not see me as a good candidate because of its diversity. I'm hoping someone out there will have a similar experience that will either make or ruin my day. Either way, advise would be greatly appreciated.

I graduated with a BS in Mechanical Engineering from North Carolina State University in 2007 and have passed the FE Exam.

I then went to work for a small manufacturing firm as a Manufacturing Engineer. After one year of working on process flow, waste reduction, and miscellaneous projects, I was brought up front to work as a Design Engineer. I started out working with customers to design prefabricated mechanical centers for commercial and industrial projects. From there I migrated (due to need of the company) to designing prefabricated electrical centers. I did this for almost 2 years.

Last year I went to work for an MEP firm as an electrical engineer. This MEP firm had worked with my previous employer and used their products in designs frequently. This MEP firm was the first time I was able to work under registered PEs. I have done that for a little over a year now.

So to summarize: Started out as an ME, now I do mostly EE work, and only have a little over a years experience under a PE but over 4 years experience total. I know most states require 4 years experience under a PE or an explanation of why your experience should count as work under a PE. My true education, expertise and passion lies in the ME realm.

If I were to apply to take the PE exam with a mechanical concentration (unknown at this point), do I even stand a remote chance of being approved to sit for the exam if I have good references?

Once again, I appreciate any thoughts/criticism/advice on what I should do. Thanks!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 8, 2011)

When in doubt, call your state board.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm not sure about OK, but CO doesn't differentiate between disciplines with their PE's, they only require that you stamp drawings within your area of expertise. So since I'm a PE who's major area of knowledge is construction, transportation, and land development, I shouldn't be stamping EE drawings. But if over the years my experience evolves to include EE work, I could then start to stamp EE drawings despite the fact I applied for the PE as a Civil.

The important thing to illustrate when presenting your experience is that you are gaining "progressive" experience and knowledge. Basically, you are taking what you are learning and using it to grow as an engineer and are not simply doing the same few things. From what I remember, CO doesn't require the experience to be gained under the supervision of PE's, but it is highly recommended that you do. If it is not supervised, you have to put in that much more thought into your presentation of your experience to show that you are in fact learning and growing as an ENGINEER and not just growing as a productive employee.

But to echo VTE, when in doubt, call your state board. They are usually quite helpful.


----------



## aneesu786 (Dec 8, 2011)

I think if your career is going to be EE for the future, where you will concentrate on EE application and signing of EE drawings then you would need a EE PE. Using a ME PE to sign off EE -related documents would not fly, even with EE experience.

Get the PE that is most related to your field that you are currently working on and potentially working on in the future. Even if your BS is in Mechanical engineering. Again check with state board if in doubt. Don't invest time and effort into something that you won't use (e.g. getting a ME PE). Check with another PE at work and get his advise.


----------



## Bigu (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. I have a BS in MEch eng. I worked for 3-4years as a Mech Design Eng and after that in the electrical field. Now I have 3-4years experience in electrical field. All I can say is that the board doesn't require for you to take the PE in you major (ME). If you have experience in electrical engineering than you can take PE in eelctrical and be an Electrical Engineer though later you might have some issues since the job market requires PE in electrical with BS EE. I'm in the same situation right now and I need to decide if I will take the PE in EE or ME, I have experience for both. I also have friends who took both exams in a 2years interval so now they can stamp EE or ME dwg's.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 8, 2011)

^^^ from a PE application standpoint, the state may only require an "engineering" degree from an ABET accredited school and not a specific engineering degree.


----------



## treyjay (Dec 8, 2011)

Since you went to work for a company that knew you at your previous employer, I don't think you would have a problem....assuming that you have some PE contacts that knew you at the previous company.

I applied under similar circumstances and did not have a problem....but....you got to have the PE references.


----------



## Justin Dickmeyer (Dec 9, 2011)

In my opinion, there is a chance that you will be accepted to pursue your PE as an ME, but not as an EE. In Oklahoma, just to designate your Discipline you either need a 4 year degree in that specific discipline or 4 years of verified work experience in it. You definitely have the 4 year ME degree, so no problem there, but you don't have 4 years of EE experience as of yet. I believe that your passion lies in ME, as you state, so I wouldn't even consider going for your PE in EE, life is too short to go down a road that you have no passion or drive for. I would say write down a plan that outlines the details of how you will obtain your experience (credits) to sit for the PE exam as an ME. Reflect back on your work experience and begin to contact and gather your references from your previous positions (you need 5 total I believe in OK). Visually see where you stand in your experience and decide how and what you need to do to satisfy the requirements. If you feel like you are right there on the fence, do what others have suggested and contact your state Board, they will be able to provide to you direct clarification of any gray areas. In the meantime, strike up relationships with the ME PEs in your office, see what they are up to and see if there is a possibility of migrating back in to that realm. The best way to go about this is to continue to provide amazing value to your firm and to gain leverage and opportunities to help in other areas. Hope that helps, good luck!


----------

